# NIKON ED AF NIKKOR 300mm f2.8



## Glass_Eyez (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone have or know where to get a manual for this lens;
NIKON ED AF NIKKOR 300mm f2.8

 Thanks...


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2011)

You can download the users manual at www.nikonusa.com.

Click on "Service and Support" > Product Support > Camera Lenses.


----------



## Glass_Eyez (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Keith, was already there. This particular lens isn't on the list. So the search continues


----------

